# I need a mod which wont have the paint peeling off



## klipdrifter (11/9/19)

Hi there Ladies/Gents

So I would like your expert opinions.

My story:

I bought a Voopoo Drag 1 about 18 months ago and after about 2 months all the paint was peeled off.

I then bought myself a new Asmodus Minikin Reborn about 6 months ago and now this thing is also starting to peel off after I even put a sleeve on it to try and prevent this cheap ass paint from peeling off.

So what I would like to know is, what regulated mod is out there which is made out of solid silver metal or something that wont peel off?

What I have been looking at but not sure if it is solid metal or just "Metal Paint Finish"

Tesla Punk 85W Box Mod (The only gripe I have with this is the glass cover on the two sides)
Coldsteel 100W Mod

If you can suggest something that is available locally I would really appreciate it.


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/19)

A bit old but the Minikin V2 has a raw metal version.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/19)

@klipdrifter a little more pricey but so resilient is the Dani Mini. These have been out and about with me many many times and they still look brand new. They are about four times more expensive than the average mass-market mod but it will last you forever!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie (11/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @klipdrifter a little more pricey but so resilient is the Dani Mini. These have been out and about with me many many times and they still look brand new. They are about four times more expensive than the average mass-market mod but it will last you forever!
> View attachment 177412


It doesn't look if it is local and what is the prize range about

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/19)

The vaper said:


> It doesn't look if it is local and what is the prize range about



No, it's not local... you have to import it from the UK. It costs £177.46 plus shipping and is available from Creme de Vape.

https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/yxve46fvrnud.sf/en_GB/?ObjectID=5914185

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## klipdrifter (11/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> No, it's not local... you have to import it from the UK. It costs £177.46 plus shipping and is available from Creme de Vape.
> 
> https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/yxve46fvrnud.sf/en_GB/?ObjectID=5914185


Hey Rob
Thanks for the info, but that is a bit out of my price range even exuding shipping... might have to save up for a few months and wait for a GB to happen somewhere in the future to help reduce the shipping costs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter (11/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> A bit old but the Minikin V2 has a raw metal version.


Hey there Stompie

Thanks for the info, just tried a google search for local vendors who stock this and don't see any raw metal versions... Guess I'll have to look at something else


----------



## Mollie (11/9/19)

What about powercoating your mod 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Halfdaft (11/9/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Hey there Stompie
> 
> Thanks for the info, just tried a google search for local vendors who stock this and don't see any raw metal versions... Guess I'll have to look at something else



You could try the brushed Rage Squonker, same with the Minikin, the paint can’t peel if there isn’t any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/19)

klipdrifter said:


> Hey Rob
> Thanks for the info, but that is a bit out of my price range even exuding shipping... might have to save up for a few months and wait for a GB to happen somewhere in the future to help reduce the shipping costs.



How about a Silver Vaporesso Gen? It looks rock solid to me... haven't used it much but it certainly seems to be a real quality mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (11/9/19)

+1 on the Dani Minis.
What about the Vaporesso Armour Pro. I have the silver one and it is solid metal. Found one here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## klipdrifter (11/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> How about a Silver Vaporesso Gen? It looks rock solid to me... haven't used it much but it certainly seems to be a real quality mod!
> View attachment 177421


This looks awesome... Might have a look at it yes! Thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> How about a Silver Vaporesso Gen? It looks rock solid to me... haven't used it much but it certainly seems to be a real quality mod!
> View attachment 177421



Agreed, The GEN has 4 different layers which im sure will be able to withstand a alot of wear






I have found that the plastic body is easily damaged if bumped. Mind has a very small dent while the Wife was carrying it in her purse.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos (11/9/19)

Andre said:


> +1 on the Dani Minis.
> What about the Vaporesso Armour Pro. I have the silver one and it is solid metal. Found one here.


Plus 1 on this. My wife has had one for over a year I think and its showing some scuffs and scratches but still rock solid.
Thinking of giving her the Vaporesso Gen as she quite likes it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klipdrifter (11/9/19)

Andre said:


> +1 on the Dani Minis.
> What about the Vaporesso Armour Pro. I have the silver one and it is solid metal. Found one here.


Well this sounds excellent. Exactly what I want solid metal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter (11/9/19)

So I looked on the web and it seems the Armour Pro in silver is not in stock anywhere...
It seems to me the Vaporesso GEN Mod is newer and much more available locally...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

